# Loving stray cat needs home in Pittsburgh, PA



## velvetkittie (Jun 20, 2010)

Incredibly loving and gentle stray cat needs home in Pittsburgh, PA. He is so sweet and is just simply grateful for any attention he gets. We started calling him Romeo and the name just kind of stuck. He has a few very unique features. His nose is speckled black and pink and the skin around his mouth is also spotted black and white. His whiskers fade from black to gray to white. His eyes are a really stunning pale green with a spotted black outline. Overall, he is a gorgeous cat. It seems like he has been through alot and he really just deserves a good home. Please contact me if you, or someone you know, could give him one. Thank you, Sarah
I keep trying to post a picture with this message but it is just not working. Any advise on how to do this?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Our photo uploading feature isn't working, so you'll have to use a site like Photobucket to submit pictures. 

He sounds adorable.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

http://imageshack.us/

Is good for photos too.


----------

